

MLS smacks down maverick website - r7000
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/LAC.20080621.MLS21/TPStory/TPEntertainment/Ontario/

======
allenbrunson
do sites in the U.S. get this kind of "smackdown" as well? seems like an
opportunity for the future, if so.

